# Is fishing by a dam a good place?



## mjcKatter (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm new to catfishing, I used to be a bass and walleye type of guy. Now my dad has me pretty much hooked on catfishing and I was wondering if this dam on the river would be a good place for some action.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Yes, just be careful of snags. try to stay down stream a bit and the usually helps.. Craig


----------



## mfreeman451 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dams seem to be great for all kinds of roughfish, not just cats. I typically pull out mostly channels from below the river damns and a helluva lot of carp too, which are just as fun to catch sometimes as cats. If you are worried about snags, which are very annoying and one of the reasons why I am particular about my choice spots, just go down the river and find a bend or slow spot where there might be a deep pool that you can work, or some logs or brush piled up. Also if you can find a creek that feeds into the river those are usually very very excellent spots as the catfish will sit at the edge where the creek water flows in and feed on the baitfish coming out, or you can even fish in the little channel and there will usually be tons of cats in there, especially as it gets dark. I usually see catfish, and other fish for that matter, coming into the more shallow spots at night to feed or do whatever the hell they do. Take a flashlight with you and shine it around in the shallows before you leave and you'll see what I'm talking about. Last time I did this I saw about 10 or more fish freakin out from the light and scattering everywhere.

Good luck catfishing. It is very easy and relaxing, a lot of guys that fish walleyes and bass that I know don't understand why I do it, but it's a lifestyle for me. A very lazy and enjoyable one at that.


----------

